# Attitude order get popped???



## ston-loc (Feb 13, 2012)

So I'm not sure what to think, but my order processed and shipped on the 3rd. Got my tracking number and it showed the package arrived in New York on the 6th. That's the first, and last, thing tracking says. It's now the 13th.... I emailed them today saying pretty much the same thing and haven't heard back yet. Any thoughts? This is my 1st bean order and I don't want to seem impatient, but the fact that tracking hasnt changed since it hit the states a week ago seems odd... Did they catch it possibly?


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 14, 2012)

just because the tracking # sayies it's in NY don't mean it is I had a order that was at my safe addy and the tracking # said it was in ny too


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 14, 2012)

Ok, sweet. Thanks Ozzy. 1st time i've ordered seeds and just ansy maybe. It really does seem weird though about the tracking info. We'll see. Hopefully it randomly shows up tomorrow, though it's been in "new york" for a week.


----------



## Locked (Feb 14, 2012)

USPS tracking is garbage....when the pkg gets to NY it can sometimes sit in customs for a Cpl days before it gets through. The Tude is good....usually 10-14 days from order to getting the pkg. Jmo


----------



## Marsrover1 (Feb 14, 2012)

USPS tracking is garbage....when the pkg gets to NY it can sometimes sit in customs for a Cpl days before it gets through. The Tude is good....usually 10-14 days from order to getting the pkg. Jmo

 __________________
i agree with Hamster usps tracking might as well not exsist its totaly useless


----------



## Roddy (Feb 14, 2012)

If you ordered the guaranteed shipping method, the seeds would likely have been confiscated and the shipment sent on....if popped. You'd get a note saying the seeds were taken...in most cases! I think you'll be OK!


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 14, 2012)

yeah, when they finally arrive and you have had them for 2 days your tracking will probably still say its in New york.


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought mine on the 1st and it was mailed on the 1st and according to the tracking it sat in ICSC (which I assume is customs) in NY for around three days.  I finally got them on the 10th.


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 14, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Got a response from Attitude saying the same pretty much. That shipping is uncharacteristically slow recently, and that usps tracking is pretty much useless. I hardly ever track through the USPS, but I know getting something from NY to the West Coast is usually quicker than a week. I did order the garaunteed method with a wallet. The email from attitude said it's a 21 day wait before they re-ship. 1st order, and the fact tracking hasnt changed in a week just got my brain wondering.


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 14, 2012)

Please let us know if and when you get them ston...

Peace


----------



## pcduck (Feb 14, 2012)

I have had mine in my cubes and growing and usps still said they were in NY


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 14, 2012)

after it is sent to USPS, itll take 2-4 days to show up, they itll say NEW YORK ISC, after that itll be there another 3 or more days. then itll update and should have your beans in 3-4 days after they left NY.

seems to take forever

i order alot of beans, this is normal, dont worry


----------



## YYZ Skinhead (Feb 14, 2012)

PuffinNugs said:
			
		

> after it is sent to USPS, itll take 2-4 days to show up, they itll say NEW YORK ISC, after that itll be there another 3 or more days. then itll update and should have your beans in 3-4 days after they left NY.
> 
> seems to take forever
> 
> i order alot of beans, this is normal, dont worry


That was precisely what happened with me.  But they arrived in perfect condition with killer stealth.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 14, 2012)

tracking updates also seem to be 12-24 hours behind. ill check tracking and itll be in state but when i check the mail they are there. half the day later itll show up delivered.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 14, 2012)

patience grasshopper......


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Feb 15, 2012)

i have received at orders which still said "preparing for shipment" in the USPS tracking.  gotten others which arrived exactly on the tracking said they would.  but anymore i just feel lucky if the USPS even acknowledges they have it in transit.


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 16, 2012)

Still no package, still tracked in NY......


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 17, 2012)

Dispatched on the 3rd, Arrived in NY ISC on the 6th and hasn't changed until today the 17th changed to BETHPAGE NY... Still semi-patiently waiting... Even if the tracking is wrong, mail came today and it wasn't in it.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 17, 2012)

I hit the order button on 3rd received mine on west coast exactly 12 daze later...8 daze from the Dispatch email...


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 21, 2012)

18 days from dispatch and they're here. :woohoo: Now to get everything else ready


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 21, 2012)

*Finally*, Glad they made it, what did ya get again?


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 21, 2012)

A ten pack of Mandala Satori and ten pack of Mandala Beyond the Brain

1 freebie World of Seeds Strawberry Blue femmed
1 freebie Samsara Seeds Sweet Black Angel femmed
1 freebie World of Seeds Northern Lights X Big Bud autofem


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 21, 2012)

Congrats glad everything made it safely to you


----------



## pcduck (Feb 21, 2012)

:woohoo::woohoo:

Now to get those beans a popping


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 21, 2012)

congrats on the successful order........ btw...... I got some glassware from everybodydoesit sitting some where in NY.:hairpull:


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 21, 2012)

Yes! Glad they made it. Can't wait to see the Beyond the brain. Sounded so good.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 21, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> 18 days from dispatch and they're here. :woohoo: Now to get everything else ready


 
little longer than usual, but i had a couple take long like that also.

glad to heard your good to go now


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Feb 21, 2012)

Glad to hear it bro...    They get to NYC from the UK within a couple days but they everything sits at customs for anywhere between a few days to a few weeks.  Two weeks is about the average but I've seen beans from Attitude in as little as 5 days to three weeks from the date I ordered....


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 21, 2012)

Right on, thanks everyone. First I ever ordered, so wasn't sure what to expect.
I'm getting really excited for this coming season. REALLY excited about trying the Satori in an OD grow. So first time popping beans, if you all were in my position, how many of the Satori and Beyond the Brain would you plant if you were only going to flower out 6 all the way? With expecting some males. I have 10 seeds of each. If i got more females than 6 I have a home for extras, but would rather conserve the seeds. Plus I can get clones if I came up shy of 6 females. Was thinking maybe 4 and 4, and go from there.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 21, 2012)

pop what you think will do for you you can always pop more later


----------



## HemperFi (Feb 21, 2012)

Happiness is when the seeds come through -- congrays man -- I'd pop 5 of each  

Peace


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 21, 2012)

Ozz, I could pop more but I'm doing outdoor and would be way behind once the first round sexes, no? I know I've read it, but have yet to deal with sexing first hand, and can't recall. How long from seedling until they show sex?
Hemper, that's along the lines I was thinking. 8-10, hopefully 50 percent female give or take, and can give extra, or pick up clones if I was shy of 6 total


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 21, 2012)

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Ozz, I could pop more but I'm doing outdoor and would be way behind once the first round sexes, no? I know I've read it, but have yet to deal with sexing first hand, and can't recall. How long from seedling until they show sex?
> Hemper, that's along the lines I was thinking. 8-10, hopefully 50 percent female give or take, and can give extra, or pick up clones if I was shy of 6 total


 
should show sex 4-5 weeks from seed. sometimes a bit sooner. first preflowers usally show up around the 4th node


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 21, 2012)

I've run plant OD many times with out knowing their sex. Its all just part of the OD game


----------



## ston-loc (Feb 22, 2012)

I know male to female ratios are a crapshoot, just wondering how many seeds you guys would pop if you hopes for 6 girls, but had access to clones if you came up short. Don't want to go over my limit of 6 mature once they flower with my mmj. Not with the risk since my OD is noticeable to neighbors. Risky I know, but they were fine last year


----------



## NAS420 (Feb 27, 2012)

same thing happend to me only i had to get order reshipped said it was in ny and never left for a month they reshipped and i got second order already and today got first order with a letter from us dept of agroculture sayin seed were found and took and i may be charged criminally or civil-ally any idea's should i be cleaning house or what?


----------

